# What are your plans for 2014? (Nikon Related)



## TheLost (Jan 2, 2014)

I totally just trashed my new years resolution by eating a large chicken salad sandwich from Firehouse subs for lunch today..

So... with that out of the way i can now think about my photography goals for 2014!

My goals:
I THINK i'll finally upgrade my 70-200 VR1 to the VRII.  
I WILL sell my Nikon 18-200 this year (i think i said that last year).
I WILL finally get around to reverse mounting my 50mm and playing with Macro.
I WILL get around to taking the pictures of old Union Pacific trains my wife wants.
I WILL take more automotive pictures.
I WILL NOT let my wife talk me into doing pet portraits for her friends.

and once my oldest son ends his last High School football session this year i WILL move to full frame.

What do you guys want out of 2014?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting set of goals. I haven't really set any goals other than to improve, however there is one thing that I want to accomplish and that is upgrade my camera body. This will most likely take me all year and probably be a Christmas present, but I'll keep improving until I need instead of want.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 2, 2014)

Got a nikon d7100 recently. I have been busy. I hope to really use it in 2014


----------



## DNel928 (Jan 2, 2014)

TheLost said:


> I totally just trashed my new years resolution by eating a large chicken salad sandwich from Firehouse subs for lunch today..
> 
> So... with that out of the way i can now think about my photography goals for 2014!
> 
> ...



I THINK I'll buy your 70-200 VR1 if you upgrade.
I will be buying a Nikkor 17-55 f2.8
I want to learn much more on artificial lighting.
and most of all I just want to shoot more!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to get around to totally micro-adjusting the focus on all my lenses, with actual notes on paper and some good data. Low priority, but it's a thought I've had more and more.

I dunno...hmmm...I guess I have not thought too much about this.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 2, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I want to get around to totally micro-adjusting the focus on all my lenses, with actual notes on paper and some good data. Low priority, but it's a thought I've had more and more.
> 
> I dunno...hmmm...I guess I have not thought too much about this.



Derrel..  Have you looked into FocusTune? Its $40... but oh-so-nice when you want to tweak all your lens adjustments.  I've used it since it was in beta and its a fun 'camera nerd' tool 
FocusTune


----------



## goodguy (Jan 2, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Got a nikon d7100 recently. I have been busy. I hope to really use it in 2014


Pretty much where I am standing.

Got my D7100 few months ago, plan on using it as much as possible on 2014.

As for lenses or accessories I got all I need at the moment but if any need to new stuff will come up I am sure I will get it


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 2, 2014)

Equipment wise?  Well I'll be saving up for a D7100, with the proviso of course that if I run across a killer deal on a 500 mm zoom I'll most likely snag it first.  Been very, very happy with the 70-200 mm F/2.8. in fact so much so that I'm no longer 100% certain if I'll be keeping my 70-300 mm Nikkor - it's been an amazing lens for me but it hasn't come out of the bag since I got the Sigma.  Not sure on that one though, probably put that on the back burner for now and wait for the "newness" factor to wear off on the 70-200 mm before I make any decisions.

Since I plan on doing some more portrait work this year I'll probably be looking into getting a nifty fifty and maybe another prime or two, haven't really decided yet if I'll do that before I upgrade the body or after, sort of playing that by ear.  I did snag an RS-5 BlackRapid cargo strap a few days ago from Ebay, I like the RS-7 I have but decided it would be nice to have something with some more dedicated cargo space.  I also took the plunge and bought a battery grip for the D5100, I've found myself shooting more and more vertical lately and I thought it would be worth a couple of bucks for the vertical shutter button.  

Other than that I just plan on getting out as much as I can and taking pictures, trying to improve my skills and capture a little bit better images with each outing.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 2, 2014)

Become a world-renowned Bird Photographer and travel the country with the likes of Kristofer Rowe and Tony Northrup, doing bird photography while people clamor for my limited-edition prints.

Should THAT not happen, for some totally inexplicable reason, then I guess I'd have to drop back and punt, and go with Plan B. 

1. Learn more about portrait work and become more comfortable doing it. 
2. Learn to use my flash better.
3. Get back to some more macro and abstract stuff, in addition to birds.
4. Figure out my photo management/backup issues.
5. (Probably) get a dedicated website for my best work.
6. Put out some feelers towards eventually having a gallery showing somewhere.
7. Improve the photos of birds I've already gotten from the 1 Year, 100 Birds project this past year, and get 50 additional NEW birds.

In terms of gear:
1. I'll probably buy the Tamron 150-600 if initial reviews are good, and sell my Sigma 150-500.
2. The other lens I really want to acquire this year is a 70-200 f/2.8, probably the Sigma version.
3. Add another flash to my equipment.
That's all I'm really planning on, gear wise, but if I end up getting more insurance settlement money than I'm expecting or something, then I'd possibly also upgrade to a D7100 and/or buy a wider lens, not sure which lens I'd be looking at, though.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Become a world-renowned Bird Photographer and travel the country with the likes of Kristofer Rowe and Tony Northrup, doing bird photography while people clamor for my limited-edition prints.
> 
> Should THAT not happen, for some totally inexplicable reason, then I guess I'd have to drop back and punt, and go with Plan B.



So is there like a pre-clamor list we can sign up for?  Also is this like one of those deals at best buy when the new gaming system goes up for sale that we have to wear Jedi costumes in line?  Lol



> In terms of gear:
> 1. I'll probably buy the Tamron 150-600 if initial reviews are good, and sell my Sigma 150-500.
> 2. The other lens I really want to acquire this year is a 70-200 f/2.8, probably the Sigma version.
> 3. Add another flash to my equipment.
> That's all I'm really planning on, gear wise, but if I end up getting more insurance settlement money than I'm expecting or something, then I'd possibly also upgrade to a D7100 and/or buy a wider lens, not sure which lens I'd be looking at, though.



The only thing that was a little strange on the Sigma F/2.8 70-200 mm was that the zoom ring is backwards - took me a couple of minutes to get used to it but after that, boy I just love that lens.  I got the OS version, was worth every penny I paid for it.  I have little doubt the Nikkor VR I and VR II would probably be "better" lenses, but as far as bang for the buck the Sigma just wasn't a deal I could pass up.  I'm also interested in seeing the Tamron 600 mm, depending on the price and reviews I might have to put that one my wish list for the coming year.


----------



## supercool2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I JUST bought two new cameras (well the d600 is actually refurbished, but when I got it ,it had ZERO actuations on it!) within the last 8 months so I feel it would be silly to buy any new camera anytime within the next few years unless I just have money to blow for to reason (which is highly unlikely). 

*So my short term goals are:*
Make enough money off the things I sell (that I use my camera to take pictures of) to pay myself back for the camera/s

Make good use of my camera to continue taking professional quality photos of my kids (already have done that this year ) so I can continue to feel the satisfaction of not having to pay someone else when I'm happier with the ones I take.

Read up on Macro photography ,and buy my first macro lens

Read up on how to fine tune my lenses with my camera

Keep practicing on other people with the portraiture photos  

*maybe* sell my Nikon D7100 ,depending if I think I don't need it for macro (?)  
*
Long term goals:* 
learn how to edit using photo shop
Learn how to edit pictures for HDR (not everything, just some for fun ) 
To get a new computer ,my existing one is almost outdated. 
To get my monitor calibrated, and learn how to even do that (can't afford to buy anything right now for that though) 

*Very longterm goal*: 
To do professional natural (home) birthing & newborn photography for pay and for charity too. 
To do pet photography


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 2, 2014)

Buy the "soon to be announced" D400


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 2, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Buy the "soon to be announced" D400



Ok, so can I start talking about the soon to be announced D400 now, I mean technically since you posted it doesn't that count as having a "little bird" tell me?  Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to capture an Osprey flying ((((WITH A DOGGONE FISH)))) Thanks Kristofer/Krsinct/Ospreyman/Coastalconn/lay on the ground to get great shots etc. dude! Right Sharon? :lmao:

I like D-mans idea about fine tuning all of his lenses.  However, my 60d does not have that capability - 7D Mk II where are youuuuuuu?????


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get around to totally micro-adjusting the focus on all my lenses, with actual notes on paper and some good data. Low priority, but it's a thought I've had more and more.
> ...



No, I had not really looked into that, but it sure does look like it might make the task easier and less onerous for me! Thanks for the link. Now all I need is one of those round tuit thingies...


----------



## hamlet (Jan 2, 2014)

2014 is a year for the coming of age for me. By the end of this year i will be somewhat better than i am now.


----------



## PaulWog (Jan 2, 2014)

Got an offer on my 16-85mm lens finally, but I might not sell it now. Sticking with the D5200, and I want to do a fair bit of landscape shots this year.

Graduating (finally) from my final year in uni, only to move on to a final final year (5th year). So I'm still shooting as a student all year long.

I don't have any particular goals set yet. I've got the gear, I want to take shots, and I'll see where I take myself this year.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 3, 2014)

I forgot to input a nikon related note. I am disillusioned with the d800e and the d610, so I'll be skipping both of them. The d4x is rumoured to come out soon, i might as well buy that one. No more half measures.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 3, 2014)

D7100 as secondary body
17mm tokina 3.5 for wide stuff
Manfrotto 535/504hd fluid head
Get into doing more wildlife videography
1 more yongnuo TTL flash trigger

Also learn more about portrait work and use more off camera flash with my soft box and umbrella, that rarely get used.

Work on getting a NAS backup server going 8tb would be nice.


Ehhhhh, why do i have to want so many things

Oh and take more dedicated wildlife trips to the coast, but less local outings


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 3, 2014)

Work less, shoot more.  Or at least work more efficiently so I have time to get the camera out more often.

Be in the right place at the right time!

May get an 85mm for travel.  Not sure if I want the 70-200 with me.  Otherwise not sure if I will buy any more gear.  A higher resolution body would be nice but I think I can wait until the next generation of stuff comes out...


----------



## slgmichael (Jan 3, 2014)

1) Learn more about photography in general.
2) Buy the Nikkor 35mm lens I've been eyeing.

Nothing crazy, you know.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 3, 2014)

In 2014 I will try not to buy any gear and utilize what I have


----------



## yioties (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm shooting to buy a 24-70mm Tamron and a Zoom lens (new Tamron 150-600 or the Sigma 150-500)


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to keep inspiring my TPF buddies 

Win the 2014 Audubon Magazine Contest

Become more Facebook Famous, lol 

Perhaps start teaching some wildlife photography lessons and if all goes well retire from being a chef..


----------



## matthewo (Jan 3, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> My goal is to keep inspiring my TPF buddies
> 
> Win the 2014 Audubon Magazine Contest
> 
> ...



wish you lived down here, I really want to start making little "episodes" of locations I goto.
probably just to put on youtube.

but i would need like two other people.  one to shoot video of me and another person on location at wildlife spots.  we would talk about the subject, give tips, etc. kind of like a photography show wild photo adventures.  i would shoot wildlife video as well with the d800 & 500mm, and the follow focus / lcd loupe / shotgun mic / fluid head setup.  that would be something i would really be interested in doing, but i cannot find anyone locally that has the time,  i could possible find one person.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 3, 2014)

matthewo said:


> wish you lived down here, I really want to start making little "episodes" of locations I goto.
> probably just to put on youtube.
> 
> but i would need like two other people.  one to shoot video of me and another person on location at wildlife spots.  we would talk about the subject, give tips, etc. kind of like a photography show wild photo adventures.  i would shoot wildlife video as well with the d800 & 500mm, and the follow focus / lcd loupe / shotgun mic / fluid head setup.  that would be something i would really be interested in doing, but i cannot find anyone locally that has the time,  i could possible find one person.



Damn, that would be sweet.  Too bad I'm stuck in CT.  Youtube can get your name out there for sure.  That video I did back in June with Tony has almost 450K views...  When I get the Tamron 150-600 I might try to get some kind of video together.  Of course I have no freaking idea how to do a video, lol...


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 3, 2014)

D800Nuff Said.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jan 4, 2014)

D800 or D800e is what I'm aiming for this year. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Jan 4, 2014)

1) I just got my 85mm 1.8G tonight so my goal is to learn to shoot portraits. 
2) Learn flash photography and lighting. 
3) use my D7000 more often.


----------



## Sventek (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd like to switch out my Sigma 70-200 f2.8 for the Nikon equivalent as soon as possible. I'd also like to find a way of increasing the membership of my photo community, and increase the number of people visiting my personal site.


----------



## jenko (Jan 4, 2014)

I have two new toys arriving today:

85mm 1.8G
Lensbaby Composer Pro with edge 80 optic

Initially, I had decided to buy the 85mm 1.4G. However, after extensive research I just couldn't find the evidence to justify paying 3 times more for a lens that is not even twice as good. With the extra cash, I decided to buy the lensbaby. I have never used a lensbaby but I like novelty lenses and it will be fun to experiment and play with new possibilities. I am actually more excited about the lensbaby than the 85! 

That will be it for me as far as buying new lenses this year. I usually like to buy/try 1-2 lenses a year and learn them before I add something new.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2014)

jenko said:


> I have two new toys arriving today:
> 
> 85mm 1.8G
> Lensbaby Composer Pro with edge 80 optic
> ...



I made the same decision on the 85mm f/1.8 G-series versus the faster f/1.4 model. In lab tests, the f/1.8 G series is one of the absolute sharpest lenses tested by DxO Mark. Out of I think, 73 lenses tested on the D3x,D600,and D800, the 85mm 1.4, 85 1.8, and Sigma 35mm f/1.4 are like 1,2,3 in performance overall. ANd on APS-C bodies, the 85/1.8 G series is ALSO a stellar lens; APS-C is in most ways VERY demanding, very taxing, on the lenses. On the newer Nikon APS-C bodies, they all have 24MP resolution, so they are very pixel-dense, and that means the lens has to deliver very high performance in order to actually utilize that pixel density; the 85 1.8 G lens shows its mettle on the star chart tests I have seen on-line; the earlier 85/*1.8 AF-D lens looks very shoddy by comparison*, and is *riddled with purple fringing at wider f/strops*. The 85/1.8 G delivers performance that's actually HIGHER than say, $1600 Zeiss prime lenses...making the new 85/1.8 G-series, I think one of the very best lenses most people will ever shoot AND at a reasonable price. And the 1.8 G delivers this amazing sharpness from around f/2.2!!! It is flat-out one of the most-amazing lens designs Nikon has managed to make in several decades.

I think for landscapes and general 85mm field tele uses, the 85/1.8 G is almost unbeatable. I still think the older 85mm 1.4 AF-D has prettier image rendering, and I prefer the older lens for the way it has a sharp center, and softer edges, and has a sort of creamy, dreamy, sensual look for portraiture. The 1.8 G-series makes images that are so bitingly sharp, they are almost clinical, almost dispassionate, but that is sort of the new "look" Nikon has been going for with its newer primes. The 24/35/50/,85 and 105 VR, and the new 60 G micro all have this ultra-high sharpness, ultra-saturated color rendition...it's a slightly new look to this old dog, but I think it might be what many customers want, especially if they shoot JPEG and want images SOOC that really have terrific bite, and high color saturation, without the need to boost the images with a lot of USM, clarity, and saturation in post.

An example of where the above was NOT favorable: the ORIGINAL Lensbaby had a soft, dreamy image. The Lensbaby 2.0 model had an added lens element, a sharper central image, and MUCH crisper, cleaner color. I was NOT a fan of the 2.0 model. It was sooo much sharper,m and harder to focus, that I really was disappointed with it compared against the soft, dreamy look of the Original model. I am not familiar with the edge 80's characteristics.


----------



## jenko (Jan 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > I have two new toys arriving today:
> ...



Appreciate the info, Derrel! Gives me some confidence that I made the right choice with the 85mm 1.8. I completely agree that the G series can be too sharp (unless you just really like that hyperrealistic look). I have the 28 and the 105G, and although I really enjoy both, sometimes it's over-the-top. I have the 50 and 60 D, and both are terrific lenses at a lower cost, plus I can use them on my Nikon FM when I get a wild hair to shoot some film. 

As for the Lensbaby, not at all sure what I am getting into with it, but hoping it's fun and I'll post some images!


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I made the same decision on the 85mm f/1.8 G-series versus the faster f/1.4 model. In lab tests, the f/1.8 G series is one of the absolute sharpest lenses tested by DxO Mark. Out of I think, 73 lenses tested on the D3x,D600,and D800, the 85mm 1.4, 85 1.8, and Sigma 35mm f/1.4 are like 1,2,3 in performance overall. ANd on APS-C bodies, the 85/1.8 G series is ALSO a stellar lens; APS-C is in most ways VERY demanding, very taxing, on the lenses. On the newer Nikon APS-C bodies, they all have 24MP resolution, so they are very pixel-dense, and that means the lens has to deliver very high performance in order to actually utilize that pixel density; the 85 1.8 G lens shows its mettle on the star chart tests I have seen on-line; the earlier 85/1.8 AF-D lens looks very shoddy by comparison, and is riddled with purple fringing at wider f/strops. The 85/1.8 G delivers performance that's actually HIGHER than say, $1600 Zeiss prime lenses...making the new 85/1.8 G-series, I think one of the very best lenses most people will ever shoot AND at a reasonable price. And the 1.8 G delivers this amazing sharpness from around f/2.2!!! It is flat-out one of the most-amazing lens designs Nikon has managed to make in several decades.  I think for landscapes and general 85mm field tele uses, the 85/1.8 G is almost unbeatable. I still think the older 85mm 1.4 AF-D has prettier image rendering, and I prefer the older lens for the way it has a sharp center, and softer edges, and has a sort of creamy, dreamy, sensual look for portraiture. The 1.8 G-series makes images that are so bitingly sharp, they are almost clinical, almost dispassionate, but that is sort of the new "look" Nikon has been going for with its newer primes. The 24/35/50/,85 and 105 VR, and the new 60 G micro all have this ultra-high sharpness, ultra-saturated color rendition...it's a slightly new look to this old dog, but I think it might be what many customers want, especially if they shoot JPEG and want images SOOC that really have terrific bite, and high color saturation, without the need to boost the images with a lot of USM, clarity, and saturation in post.  An example of where the above was NOT favorable: the ORIGINAL Lensbaby had a soft, dreamy image. The Lensbaby 2.0 model had an added lens element, a sharper central image, and MUCH crisper, cleaner color. I was NOT a fan of the 2.0 model. It was sooo much sharper,m and harder to focus, that I really was disappointed with it compared against the soft, dreamy look of the Original model. I am not familiar with the edge 80's characteristics.


  I have the 1.8d and I find it sharp at 2- 2.2 and up. @ 2.8 it's tack sharp. Anything above that it can be too sharp ( in the center - never checked the corners) The purple fringing is true but LR 4 (not 3) does a good job at correcting it. I have been thinking of getting the 1.4D, 1.8G or the 1.4G or the sigma 85 ( but afraid of AF issues) so I've been on the fence. I think I'm going to rent them all lol.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 4, 2014)

I am hoping to retire later this year, and possibly buy a Macro and zoom lens for my D3200, and shoot a lot more pictures than I have time for now.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2014)

jenko said:
			
		

> Appreciate the info, Derrel! Gives me some confidence that I made the right choice with the 85mm 1.8. I completely agree that the G series can be too sharp (unless you just really like that hyperrealistic look). I have the 28 and the 105G, and although I really enjoy both, sometimes it's over-the-top. I have the 50 and 60 D, and both are terrific lenses at a lower cost, plus I can use them on my Nikon FM when I get a wild hair to shoot some film.
> 
> As for the Lensbaby, not at all sure what I am getting into with it, but hoping it's fun and I'll post some images!



Your description of the 105VR-G's imaging characteristic as "hyperrealistic" is a good one. That's what a number of longtime Nikon shooters over at Nikongear.com use to describe its imaging character. I have a 60-D micro, and it's got biting sharpness, a sort of clinical look as well, but the "hyperrealistic" look of the newer 60mm AF-S G micro and the 105 VR-G micro are really startling, to me. I am sort of a "lens nut"; to me, what I notice is that the newer G-series primes make images that have higher saturation and richer color than the older lenses did,and I am not 100% sure I need that or want that in lenses designed for people pictures. 

Also, it seems to me that the new G-series lenses seem to match the white balance pre-sets of today's d-slr's in a different way than older lenses designed in the 1980's or 1990's. And also, I think Nikon has just upped the overall image quality of these lenses FOR DIGITAL bodies that are 24 MP or higher...they came out with the lenses first, and then they started jacking up the MP counts from 12 to 16 then 24 and now 36 megapixel. These newer prime lenses are sharper, and deliver more "bite" than most of the older lenses from the AF-D era.

This thread has got me to thinking....maybe this year, I will buy the one lens I've kinda been wanting, the 16-35mm f/4 VR. THAT is a zoom I think I could really,really use. I've collected too much stuff that doesn't get used often enough. I might try to pare down this year, and try and get to where I own less,but better.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to continue learning about portraiture.  I just started delving into it, and really require A LOT of practice.  I hope by the years end to have a few portraits that I really like, and can be proud of.  In terms of gear, I have been drooling over a 70-200 VRI for years, so maybe I'll finally upgrade to that.  I also want a new tripod, and I want to shoot more nature photos/landscapes.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## Nikanon (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal for this year is simple..

Shoot more of EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jan 4, 2014)

I want a D700...


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 5, 2014)

I mostly miss a second FX body to reduce time wasted on lens exchanges. But I want the second body to NOT have the limited AF area of the D600 again. So I will probably be out of luck for 2014.

In 2015 or 2016 there might be a successor of the D600 or Df thats a good choice for me. D800 is too heavy and large for my taste, D4 only even worse and also a too high a pricepoint.

I will however very likely get small things like a TTL connector for my flash during 2014. And some sort of compact camera to have a camera always with me. Not really sure which one though, theres some strong choices out there - Sony RX100 II, Fuji X100s. Hmm okay - maybe there are not THAT many choices, after all.

Other than that - macro lens ? Mayyyybeeee ...




Derrel said:


> This thread has got me to thinking....maybe this year, I will buy the one lens I've kinda been wanting, the 16-35mm f/4 VR. THAT is a zoom I think I could really,really use. I've collected too much stuff that doesn't get used often enough. I might try to pare down this year, and try and get to where I own less,but better.


 All I can say - I love mine. Its a bit hefty on distortions at 16mm, but that actually adds to the whole "oooh ultra ultra wide" experience. Plus at 21mm its already fine again.


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 5, 2014)

I really just need to focus on basic skills improvement. I bought my D5100 because I was frustrated at the limits imposed by my Fuji S1800, although I suspect some of those limits were caused by not learning the equipment. 

So I've got the D5100 with a Tamron 18 - 270 f/3.5, and a nice Dolica tripod. No off-camera flash yet, but I'm looking. I also have Jason Youn's _Mastering Digital Photography_ and Robert Rodriguez's _Beyond the Lens_ books (free on Kindle at one point), and I'm saving for Peterson's _Understanding Exposure_, and much of his other stuff. I also want to gain some GIMP skills. I know how to move the sliders and such on a lot of the tools, but I'm not sure what they do.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > I have two new toys arriving today:
> ...



ha you're making me want the 85mm 1.8g even more!

about pixel density, don't the D7100 and D800 have equal pixel density?  D800 has 1.5x more pixels on a sensor 1.5x the size


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 5, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> about pixel density, don't the D7100 and D800 have equal pixel density?  D800 has 1.5x more pixels on a sensor 1.5x the size



Nope, the D800 has the equivalent of 15.4 MP on a DX sized sonsor where the D7100 packs in 24.  I think a FF camera with the pixel density of the D7100 would be around 54 mp.  That's why I'm still a big fan of DX it can in theory record more detail if you have a lens that allows it...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2014)

My point on the pixel density was also about the way Nikon began retooling its lenses with the new G-series wayyyy back when they were at 10MP and 12.2 MP on mostly everything, and only then did they go from 12.2 MP in the D3,D3s, and D700 to 24MP on the D3x in 2009, and then moved up to 16MP on the APS-C bodies, then 24MP on APS-C, and then to 36MP on the D800...Nikon basically designed and started selling high-performance lenses BEFORE the cameras were out.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jan 5, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> > about pixel density, don't the D7100 and D800 have equal pixel density?  D800 has 1.5x more pixels on a sensor 1.5x the size
> ...




Its not an equivalent at all, 36MP  from a D800 is going to be better than 24mp in a D7100.  For several reasons, primarily. 


Surface area of the sensor:   Much larger on a D800 

Pixel Pitch :  better on the D800 

Pixel Area:  The D800 has larger pixels which gather light better and equate to a better signal to noise ratio.  '

I would much rather have the D800 over the D7100 . Both are a fantasy for me right now in any event. However the D800 has it where it counts.  More pixels do not mean better necessarily in any event.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 5, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the D800 has the equivalent of 15.4 MP on a DX sized sonsor where the D7100 packs in 24.  I think a FF camera with the pixel density of the D7100 would be around 54 mp.  That's why I'm still a big fan of DX it can in theory record more detail if you have a lens that allows it...
> ...


You totally missed my point I was talking about pure pixel density to answer BCSteve.

You are obviously not a birder, I will take smaller less light gathering pixel that I can crop more any day.  
This simple sparrow shot was cropped down to 1735x2690 (4.6mp) from my D7100... On a D800 I would have been left with 1388x2152 (3mp)  This would affect print size by 50%...  Just saying...  



House Sparrow in the sun by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## TammyCampbell (Jan 7, 2014)

Just get better and catch some amazing shots. I want a shot of the eagles that live near us.. Never seen them.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2014)

I seem to have the equipment that I want so now I just need to learn how to make better photographs.
So my goals are simple

1 - learn better portraiture
2 - make a few trips to waterfalls/ lighthouses, birds and other interesting locations
3 - drastically improve my astrophotography and figure out my magnification equipment
4 - stop feeling like I need to replace my 85/1.8D with the 1.4D or 1.8G every time I read Derrel talking about them 
5 - try to find more time to enjoy photography more


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

Well firstly I want to get back into macro, but usually I have to wait till easter before the insects come out to play! In terms of kit, I plan to save my money this year and hopefully purchse the Nikon 16-35mm f4 lens, which I've had my eye on for over a year now, from the its full frame when I can afford!


----------



## Cingen (Jan 8, 2014)

I was planning to buy my first DSLR which will most likely be a Nikon 

On a slightly related note, what periods of the year do new cameras usually come out? I'd hate buying a D7100 and have the D7200 come out just a few weeks later..


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2014)

Cingen said:


> I was planning to buy my first DSLR which will most likely be a Nikon
> 
> On a slightly related note, what periods of the year do new cameras usually come out? I'd hate buying a D7100 and have the D7200 come out just a few weeks later..



Murphy's Law rules here.  A new replacement camera is announced about 30 seconds after you buy that new camera.  

Every 2 years seems to be a cycle ...
You can also peruse this website for future rumors  Nikon Rumors


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

Cingen said:


> I was planning to buy my first DSLR which will most likely be a Nikon
> 
> On a slightly related note, what periods of the year do new cameras usually come out? I'd hate buying a D7100 and have the D7200 come out just a few weeks later..



If you are buying a camera, add about 18 months onto the release date and thats the soonest a new one will be released, it can often be 2 years. The only real exception is the D610 which is because the D600 had some flaws with the mechanism


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TheLost said:


> ........What do you guys want out of 2014?



To see 2015.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 8, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...



good to know, so the pixel density of the D800 is about equivalent to my D7000.

and about SamSpade's comments, when it comes to birds and other wildlife, more pixels sometimes can make a huge difference.  I've got enough pictures that I love that are fairly heavily cropped, and look great online but are too small to print well.  It would be nice to fill the frame every time, but with some subjects you really can't get any closer.  Either you'll scare them away or, with the larger animals, not birds, scare them into defending themselves!

Sure would be nice if I could just take my camera into the shop and get a new sensor put in ...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 9, 2014)

TheLost said:


> What do you guys want out of 2014?



Wife to get preggo so I have a legit reason to upgrade to a body with a better AF.

I'd also like to pick up a 85mm 1.8G, Tokina 11-16mm II, and a Tamron 70-200mm VC Di... But probably only going to be one of those lenses.


----------



## MitchStrp (Jan 9, 2014)

I will..
be published again.
Not break any more equipment.
purchase a 300mm f4.
purchase a 1.4 Tele
Shoot a pro football game
Shoot more skateboarding as well.
Get MUCH better!!!!!


My goals for 2014!


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 9, 2014)

MitchStrp said:


> I will..
> be published again.
> Not break any more equipment.
> purchase a 300mm f4.
> ...



AHH I've been wanting that 300mm f4 for ages, I met someone with one some time and it's a really nice lens! I hope they release a new one soon so that it gets cheaper though


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Wife to get preggo so I have a legit reason to upgrade to a body with a better AF............



I could say something here, and refer to Sigmund Freud,............ but I won't.


----------



## valvestem (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe acquire a 18-300 lens.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 12, 2014)

hardingaling said:


> AHH I've been wanting that 300mm f4 for ages, I met someone with one some time and it's a really nice lens! I hope they release a new one soon so that it gets cheaper though


 Um, nope ? They wont release a new 300mm f4 soon ? At least not that I heard of.

What they will release is a new 300mm f4 *VR* - and that one will of course be *more* expensive than the version without VR, not cheaper.

Besides, when did Nikon (or any other camera company) *ever* release a new lens that was *cheaper* than the precedessor ?!?!?


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 12, 2014)

Placed an order for a D800


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Placed an order for a D800


Congratulations!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 12, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Placed an order for a D800
> ...



Thanks, I'm very excited! 

We've got some good trips planned this year and wanted to make the switch now so I could get familiarized with the D800 a head of time.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 12, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Placed an order for a D800



Nice! Congrats! I've only had mine for a week or so, and I've already fallen in love with it. 

As for 2014, I hope to round out my lens selection (still need a wide prime and a mid range, fixed wide aperture zoom) then I want to really work on composition and artificial lighting. And putting myself out there more in the local photography scene.


----------



## MrSleepin (Jan 14, 2014)

my plans, 

get d610.... CHECK (ordered it on 1/1/14)

get a a zoom lens for fx (looking at getting a 70-200 2.8 VR1)


so, i'm doing pretty good so far! researching the 70-200 and similar lenses as we speak.


----------



## Trblmkr (Jan 14, 2014)

got my new camera already (D7100)
got me a new lens to replace my Kit 18-70 Lens

Goals
To continue to lean composition
To continue to learn how to process b/w
To Learn how to use Photoshop for more then just using the cloning tool and content aware tools. (layers/masks)


----------



## MrSleepin (Jan 14, 2014)

MrSleepin said:


> my plans,
> 
> get d610.... CHECK (ordered it on 1/1/14)
> 
> ...




and i just now placed my order for the 70-200mm 2.8 VR


----------

